# Ei gude wie, sagt der Rheingauer



## Max76 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich bin der Max, 39 und komme aus dem wunderschönen Rüdesheim am Rhein.
Wir haben 2014 eine Garage am Haus angebaut, und dahinter war noch etwas platz, da es alles in Hanglage ist wollten wir nicht wieder mit Bagger anrücken und das Grundstück zum zweiten mal begradigen, also was kam uns in den Sinn?, genau ein Steingarten mit Bachlauf, als Bachende wurde eine 50L Speissbütte eingegraben, gute Idee aber bei diesem Sommer konnten wir die jeden Tag wieder zur Hälfte - defekter Link entfernt - auffüllen. Da muss was anderes her, im Baumarkt auf der suche nach einer Lösung kam ich in die Tierabteilung und was sah ich da eine 250L Teichform um 50% reduziert, perfekt und mitgenommen. Das Teil wurde auch zweit Tage später eingebuddelt und lief mehrere Wochen wunderbar. Jetzt fängt das Disaster an, eines schönen Tages stand meine Frau Mutter vor der Tür mit 4 Goldfischen und einer Dose Futter...
So jetzt sind die kleinen Kerle da schon einige Wochen drin, zum Glück hat mein Nachbar einen großen Teich und er brachte mir ein paar Seerosen und anderes Wassergewächs, ich habe den Kerlen dann auch noch ein paar Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten gebaut und mir ein OASE BioSmart Set 7000 zugelegt.
Eigentlich soweit alles gut, nur empfinde ich das irgendwie alles zu klein für die Rasselbande, meine Idee, vor die Mauer einen Teich so maximal 3,20m x 2,40m und 1m tief, einen Mauerstein entfernen und den Bachlauf in den Teich umleiten.

Ich hoffe hier einige Ideen zu finden und Tipps zu bekommen.


Gruß

Max

PS. Ich musste das Kinderplaschbecken schon einzäunen meine Katze findet die Goldfische sehr interessant.


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo 

Und viel Spass hier bei den Teich Verrückten .

Dann mal Schippe in die Hand und los gehts und wenn die Goldfische mal 30 cm groß sind hat die auch nicht mehr so leichtes Spiel mit denen .


----------



## jule (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

so schnell gehts also von einem Bachlauf zum "richtigen" Teich  

Deine Fischis werden es dir danken wenn sie etwas mehr Platz bekommen und sicher habt ihr ganz viel Freude damit! 

Viel Spass beim Buddeln und beim Einlesen


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Max,

Willkommen! Möge die Sucht mit Dir sein... 

Plan gleich so groß wie es geht, sonst nimmst Du die Schaufel in ein oder zwei Jahren wieder in die Hand. Glaube mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Denn in Sachen Teich ist jeder Anfang klein... bleibt es aber meistens nicht.

Dein erster Ansatz ist von der Größe schon sehr gut, ich würde aber gleich mit mind. 1,2 Metern Tiefe planen. 

Bin sehr gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Max76 (30. Sep. 2015)

So nach langem einlesen geht es nun noch vor dem Winter los, der Teich wird ca. 4x3m und wird ca. 40cm rundherum aufgemauert, tiefe ca. 1,20m.
Als Technik wollte ich das vorhandene OASE BioSmart Set 7000 verwenden und dazu noch einen Schwim Skim 25.


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Max!
Benutze auch Deine 500l Wanne als Nachfilter(Pflanzteich bzw Klärteich).
So in etwa: Zur hälfte abbrettern und mit Lava verfüllen, Blumentopf in passender Höhe auf die Bretter setzen (Blumentopf hat keinen Boden) das Wasser muß also durch den Holzboden und strömt den Außfluss von unten an      Das ist eine 2700l Wanne(GFK)
Bei Dir nur etwas kleiner.
Holz ist __ Douglasie, die Gase braucht man für den aufsteigenden Dreck. Das 40 ger KG Rohr ist das Absaugrohr und drehbar.

Ron!


----------



## Max76 (3. Okt. 2015)

Die Wanne wurde schon verplant für den Vorgarten, ansonsten hätte ich das so umgesetzt.


----------



## Max76 (3. Okt. 2015)

Wir sind uns unsicher was die Wasserzonen angeht, ich habe das jetzt mal Skizziert wie wir es machen würden, Kommentare und Kritiken erwünscht.

Zum Besatz, keine Kois, nur 4 die 4 Goldfische und nächstes Jahr sollen ein Paar Regenbogenelritzen.


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Max!
Überdenke das doch nochmal! Wie viele Pflanzen wachsen in den Bereich; 30 cm und 50 - 60cm. Seerosen oder __ Teichrosen wollen tiefer stehen und für die kann man einzelne Platou´s schaffen. Die meißten Pflanzen (Moorbeet) wachsen auf 0 und bis -10 cm.
Nach her hast Du zwei umgehende Bereiche die Stellenweise "kahl" sind.
Ich habe 2004 den gleichen Fehler gemacht, und umlaufend solche Pflanzebenen gebaut,
die finde ich nicht mehr so prickelnd.
2008 habe ich erweitert, da wurde dann jedes Ufer anders gebaut um mehr Abwechselung in den Teich zu bringen. Z.B. eine Froschecke, ein abfallender "Strand" zur Aufmunterung mit Faustgroßen Feldsteinen verziert. Es gibt schon mehr Varianten als nur umlaufend.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Max76 (12. Okt. 2015)




----------



## Max76 (20. Okt. 2015)

So er läuft so langsam ein, die Pflanzen vom alten Teich bleiben mal so stehen bis zum Frühjahr und es fehlt noch etwas Kies.
Nächstes Jahr geht es dann weiter, dann kommen die Steinplatten noch auf die Umrandung.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2015)

Max76 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr geht es dann weiter


Passe auf die Böschungsmatten auf. Wenn die So über den Teich hängen können die dir wie ein Docht das Wasser aus dem 
Teich saugen.


----------



## Max76 (29. Okt. 2015)

So nach drei Wochen schaut das Wasser recht gut aus, jetzt muss nur schnell der Frühling kommen.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Okt. 2015)

Gut geworden. Wenn ich mir jetzt noch die Pflanzen und besiedelten Ufermatten vorstelle... Wird eine schöne Oase!


----------



## Max76 (1. Dez. 2015)

Spricht etwas dagegen über den Winter eine Sauerstoffpumpe (Osaga MK-9501) mit Belüfterstein zu betreiben ?


Nächstes Jahr kommt eine neue Filteranlage von NaturaGart (kleinteich Filteranalge bis 20m²) und eine Messner Pumpe ECO-X2 4500 mit Drehzahlsteller, bestimmt etwas übertrieben aber ich will den Fischen sauberes Wasser bieten.


----------



## Ida17 (1. Dez. 2015)

Tach Max!
Hübscher Teich, gefällt mir gut. Du solltest unbedingt einen Belüfterstein reinhängen! Erstens wird dadurch die Sauerstoffzufuhr garantiert und zweitens können Faulgase entweichen, denn Fische knabbern und k***** auch im Winter   Desweiteren wird dir der Teich auch an der Stelle nicht zufrieren, es sei denn wir bekommen einen Schweinewinter! Hat im Prinzip nur Vorteile, allein durch die geringe Wattanzahl


----------



## troll20 (1. Dez. 2015)

Max76 schrieb:


> Spricht etwas dagegen über den Winter eine Sauerstoffpumpe (Osaga MK-9501) mit Belüfterstein zu betreiben ?


Eine einfache Membran - Pumpe mit 2 Watt aus dem Aquariumbereich ,trocken aufgestellt,  kurzer Schlauch und ein Rückschlagventil sowie ein kleiner Belüfterstein reichen voll aus.
Gibt es in der Bucht oder im nächsten Bauart mit Zooabteilung für ca 10€


----------



## Max76 (30. Apr. 2017)

Aktuelle Bilder nach knapp 1 1/2 Jahren, es fehlen noch Pflanzen die kommen nächste Woche.

Anhang anzeigen 181410 

Anhang anzeigen 181411


----------

